# GAH! The dreaded "fall festival"!



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Spats said:


> I'm sorry, I agree. If you want to support Mother-in-law than do something supportive, something specific for a "Fall festival" (one- fall starts Sep 21 or 22, depending on the year, and Two, we have a fall festival, we call it Thanksgiving).
> 
> And I empathize with your plight. Halloween is when we mock the things that frighten us, when we face our fears. When we hide our faces and still receive trust. It's when neighborhoods open their doors with sweets for complete strangers. It is vitally important and we (most americans, not just us) love it for a reason.
> 
> ...



This is one of the best/most truthful posts that I have ever seen.


----------

